# Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??



## Angler-Luke (23. April 2007)

Moin!!! Ich wollt fragen wie groß und schwer denn eure größte Forelle war???
Ich denke ma ich bin eher unten dabei: 40cm/0,5kg  naja ich angel ja auch noch nich lange. Egal also!!!! ANTWORTEN!!!  So...


mfg Angler-Luke|wavey:


----------



## fantazia (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

war nee 6kg refo.länge weiss ich net mehr.


----------



## maesox (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

ne 76er Regenbogen mit 4,76KG gefolgt von ner 62er Bachforelle




maesox


----------



## snorreausflake (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Ne 48er BaFo mit 1,2kg aus nem Bach wo niemand dachte das da Forellen mit ü 30 drin sind


----------



## Benny1982 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

69er Refo mit 4kg (Gefangen in der Schmutter nicht im Puff)


----------



## ae71 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

hallo, bachforelle 57cm ca 2,5kg! mit spinner am kanal, keine puffforelle.  49cm 2kg regenbogenforelle, gleicher kanal. gleicher köder am gleichen tag. sternstunde!
grüsse
toni


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

8,65 Kg an der Versetalsperre.Mit Köfi!!!


----------



## Felix 1969 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



maesox schrieb:


> ne 76er Regenbogen mit 4,76KG gefolgt von ner 62er Bachforelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

#r #r #r 

Felix


----------



## mightyeagle69 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

60er Bafo ca.2,5Kg gefangen in der Kinzig bei Langenselbold (Hess.) auf Mini Wobbler........lang lang  isst´s her aber UNVERGESSEN |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes!!!

Cheers MightyEagle


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

48 oder 49 cm war meine Bestmarke bis jetzt , was die Bachforelle betrifft .


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*






Größe und Gewicht egal - war n geiles Tierchen!


----------



## Barben Fischer (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Also meine grössten waren im Puff 7.5kg (nicht gemessen leider) und in der Natur draussen wars glaub ich ne 44 oder ne 43 Seefo, aber war noch untermässig deshalb schnell zurück, hatte aber mal ne 70er oder ne 80er im Drill:k


----------



## BennyO (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Also meine größte war eine 3.4 kg Meerforelle.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Hunter85 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Meine war ne 67er Regenforelle, gefangen auf nen 4er Mapps.


----------



## Angler-Luke (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

respekt leudde


----------



## ajaekel (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Hallo,

65er Bachforelle, Gewicht muss so um die 4 KG gewesen sein...war außergewöhnlich dick...danach kommen noch ein 63er und eine 61er...


----------



## Marc38120 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

meine größte Regenbogenforelle war 61 cm mit 5 Pfund (spinner)  und eine 47cm Bachforelle im Fluss 2,5 Pfund (wurm)


----------



## catch-and-release (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Seeforelle: 53.5cm/4Pfd.


----------



## Chrizzi (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

62er Meerforelle 5,5 Pfd.

Forelle ist Forelle...  

Ansonsten ist es wohl eine ~30-35er Bachforelle.

Edit: Ach ja... die Pufffische lass ich mal außenvor, die zählen ja nicht.


----------



## Living Dead (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> 62er Meerforelle 5,5 Pfd.
> 
> Forelle ist Forelle...
> 
> ...




Wo hast du denn bitte ne Bachforelle gefangen?


Die Mefo top ich auch noch und zwar mit 10 Pfund und 73cm = )


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Ne Mefo mit 65 cm ....


----------



## Chrizzi (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn bitte ne Bachforelle gefangen?


 
Ähm, da wo ich auch immer die kleinen Barsche fang 

Du müsstest eigendlich wissen das es da auch Bachforellen gibt |supergri


----------



## @dr! (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



ajaekel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 65er Bachforelle, Gewicht muss so um die 4 KG gewesen sein...war außergewöhnlich dick...danach kommen noch ein 63er und eine 61er...



krasses tier :m


----------



## Living Dead (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ähm, da wo ich auch immer die kleinen Barsche fang
> 
> Du müsstest eigendlich wissen das es da auch Bachforellen gibt |supergri



aso da... ja das weiss ich -.-


----------



## addy123 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

72,5cm/6,6kg im FP


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Es gab Zeiten, da habe ich mich hin und wieder noch an den Forellenpuff locken lassen, in Dänemark "fing" ich mal einen Brocken von Irgendwas über 10 Kilo, war aber nicht wirklich waidgerecht... Das highlight war aber eine Bachforelle von über 4 Kilo, die nachts beim Aalangeln in der Ilmenau meinen Tauwurm nahm. Ebenfalls beim Nachtangeln auf Wurm fing ich vor etwa 10 Jahren mal in der Lühe eine Meerforelle von 7 Kilo. Dafür, das ich eigentlich absolut kein Forellenangler bin, ist das doch schon gar nicht schlecht, oder?

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Meerforelle

70cm, 3,8kg

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=59063&d=1176106040

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Meerforelle 8o cm 14 Pfund.
An der Warnow wars!


----------



## @dr! (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> war aber nicht wirklich waidgerecht.



wieso???


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

@ @dr!
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das verraten sollte, Schnur und Haken habe ich jedenfalls nicht benutzt...|rolleyes


----------



## AK_894 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Meine war ne 64ger Goldforelle gewicht leider nicht gewogen. gebissen auf Mehlwurm


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

@ addy123 : Das ja mal nen Potthässliches Vieh !


(aber von der größe her net schlecht ...)


Mefo war meine größte übrigens fast 60 (falls es denn ne Mefo war) http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=33289&d=1126469479
(daüber übrigens eine Bachforelle die lange zeit ebenfalls meine Persönliche Bestmarke war , konnte ich letztes Jahr aber gleich mehrmals überbieten)


----------



## addy123 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> @ addy123 : Das ja mal nen Potthässliches Vieh !


 
... Hauptsache, Du meinst nicht mich!? ;+


----------



## Bastler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



Hunter85 schrieb:


> Meine war ne 67er Regenforelle, gefangen auf nen 4er Mapps.


 
Meine war leider auch erst ne 40er Refo mit 700 g 
aber sag mal was sind Mapps ;+ ? 
Den Begriff kenne ich leider nicht#c !


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Die Mappse sind die fiesen Freunde von den Meppsen.

Spinner!

Uli


----------



## prinz1980 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

hi,
meine größte war ne mefo, 3,2kg gefangen in DK.


----------



## Bastler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Mappse sind die fiesen Freunde von den Meppsen.
> 
> Spinner!
> 
> Uli


 
Is ja irre dann angel ich ja fast immer mit den Dingern ohne zu wissen wie die Umgangssprachlich noch heißen !


----------



## Caprifischer (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

mich würde mal das gewicht & länge interessieren. haste nur etwas sehr vorteilhaft fotografiert was ;-)
ich schätze die auf 71cm


FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Größe und Gewicht egal - war n geiles Tierchen!


----------



## bennie (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



Bastler schrieb:


> Is ja irre dann angel ich ja fast immer mit den Dingern ohne zu wissen wie die Umgangssprachlich noch heißen !



mepps sind markenspinner. die erste wahl beim spinnfischen. sie laufen einfach immer gut und sind zuverlässig. allgemein für spinner allerdings net ...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Mepps erste Wahl beim Spinnfischen ? 
Gibt mittlerweile genug nachbauten für 1/3 des preises die genausogut laufen und Fangen ...

Grade in Hängerreichen Gewässern würd ich die originale eher nicht empfehlen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

... und es gibt sogar bessere!


----------



## Bellyboater (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Mefo mit 58cm und ca 2,2-2,5kg
Bafo mit 48cm Gewicht weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## ralle (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Meefo 75cm - geschleppt

Bachforelle 68cm - 2er Mepps

Regenbogenforelle 72cm - 1er Mepps


----------



## Angler-Luke (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Mepps erste Wahl beim Spinnfischen ?
> Gibt mittlerweile genug nachbauten für 1/3 des preises die genausogut laufen und Fangen ...
> 
> Grade in Hängerreichen Gewässern würd ich die originale eher nicht empfehlen ...



Muss ich auch sagen, ich will hier ja keine Werbung machen aber.... bei toom haben sie nen spinner .... aller erste sahne und kostet nur 1,39!!! 9 g und wat ne quali.... ich hab mir zwei Stck. von denen gekauft einmal in gelb-rot und gelb-grün wobei ich sagen muss das die Regenbogenforellen auf den gelb-grünen gehen wie nix gutes und auf den anderen.... sagen wir es so: ich hätt ihn mir nich kaufen brauchen. Naja auf jeden Fall hab ich auch noch einen von Balzer und ich find der geht gar nich... naja danke für die ganzen Antworten schon mal und jetzt sagt mal kennt einer von euch die Selker Mühle mit dem gleichnamigen Forellenteich??? Wenn ja bidde posten!!!


----------



## ajaekel (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Hallo,

passt zwar nicht soooo gut zum Thread...aber wir fangen unsere größten Bachforellen fast ausschließlich auf Mepps Aglia Long in Größe 0 oder 1. Gegen die Strömung laufen ja fast alle Spinner gut...der läuft aber auch langsam geführt mit der Strömung noch sehr gut. Allerdings finde ich, dass gegen die Strömung oft auch ein schwimmender Mini-Wobbler von Vorteil ist um Stellen zu beangeln, die man mit einem Wurf kaum erreichen kann, indem man den Wobbler z.B. unter Büsche oder Bäume treiben lässt.

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## Living Dead (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



Angler-Luke schrieb:


> Muss ich auch sagen, ich will hier ja keine Werbung machen aber.... bei toom haben sie nen spinner .... aller erste sahne und kostet nur 1,39!!! 9 g und wat ne quali.... ich hab mir zwei Stck. von denen gekauft einmal in gelb-rot und gelb-grün wobei ich sagen muss das die Regenbogenforellen auf den gelb-grünen gehen wie nix gutes und auf den anderen.... sagen wir es so: ich hätt ihn mir nich kaufen brauchen. Naja auf jeden Fall hab ich auch noch einen von Balzer und ich find der geht gar nich... naja danke für die ganzen Antworten schon mal und jetzt sagt mal kennt einer von euch die Selker Mühle mit dem gleichnamigen Forellenteich??? Wenn ja bidde posten!!!



Bei Schleswig? Wo kommste her?


----------



## dasBo87 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

58cm 1,9 kg Bafo. beim Aalangeln :vik:


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Meine größte war ne Regenbogenforelle mit 48cm. Ich hab sie aber nicht im ''Puff'' gefangen sondern in meinem Hausgewässer(Jagst) also nem schönen Fluss. Angel aber auch erst 2 Jahre dort werd mich aber dieses Jahr bemühen eine Bachforelle über 45cm zu fangen dass ist für mein Gewässer schon ziemlich gut.

Gruß Michael#h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

nun ich hoffe am kommenden WE meine größte zu fangen im Hartz...(da sollen Fänge bis 10kg möglich sein!)|rolleyes 
aber bis dato war dies ein Alter Milchner im Baggerloch mit etwas über 53cm#6 !

Grüsse aus Pulheim


----------



## Angler-Luke (25. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Bei Schleswig? Wo kommste her?



Direkt mitte Schleswig wiso denn???
kannst mir auch ne e-mail schreiben:
lukasfcb@gmx.de


----------



## Living Dead (25. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Aus Schleswig also ; ) 

Naja wenn du unbedingt mal eine möglichst große Forelle fangen willst solltest du nach Wester Ohrstedt fahren. Groß sin die Fische da auf jeden Fall, ob schon soll jeder selber entscheiden!


----------



## macfisch (25. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

44cm refo die aus kein Forrellenpuff etc. stammt.
Wunderte mich nur das der Fisch Kormoranspuren hatte, aber egal, trotzdem geil.


----------



## Donnerkrähe (26. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Ne 45 ReFo aus nem kleinen see in Schwedenland auf Wobbler im Hechtdekor

(glaub aba nich dass es da Hechte gab!!!!!!!!!1)


----------



## Karpfenchamp (26. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Da ich erst seit kurzem Fliegenfischer bin und erst wenige Male los war, ist es noch ne 49er Puffrefo. Im Bach war es jetzt ne 30,31er Bachforelle. Gefangen im Harz da der Harz als meine zweite Heimat in der ich regelmäßig bin betrachtet werden kann. Ab 17 Mai bin ich wieder da denn dann gibs Ferien. Da fang ich dann vielleicht auch mal ne 40er wenn ich Glück habe.


----------



## Angler-Luke (26. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Aus Schleswig also ; )
> 
> Naja wenn du unbedingt mal eine möglichst große Forelle fangen willst solltest du nach Wester Ohrstedt fahren. Groß sin die Fische da auf jeden Fall, ob schon soll jeder selber entscheiden!



tja aber da ich ja noch kein angelschein hab , darf ich da ja nich angeln oder??? naja ich mache meinen angelschein wahrscheinlich bald und denn kann ich ja weiterschauen

mfg Angler-Luke aus Schleswig ;-)


----------



## knutemann (26. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> nun ich hoffe am kommenden WE meine größte zu fangen im Hartz...(da sollen Fänge bis 10kg möglich sein!)|rolleyes
> aber bis dato war dies ein Alter Milchner im Baggerloch mit etwas über 53cm#6 !
> 
> Grüsse aus Pulheim



Siehste Guido
Da hab auch ich meine bisher größte gefangen 16 Pfd. und das auf Fliege, war das geil:lca. 25 min Drill (gefühlte 2 Std)
Wir sehen uns am Wochenende|wavey:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



knutemann schrieb:


> Siehste Guido
> Da hab auch ich meine bisher größte gefangen 16 Pfd. und das auf Fliege, war das geil:lca. 25 min Drill (gefühlte 2 Std)
> Wir sehen uns am Wochenende|wavey:


 
#6 ja und ich freu mich drauf...
Mal sehen was so geht an Wels & Forellen,bis die Tage |rolleyes 
Grüsse aus Pulheim#h


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (26. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Hallo!
70 cm
5 kg
Matchrute, 0,20er Mono.
Dat war ein Tanz...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> nun ich hoffe am kommenden WE meine größte zu fangen im *Har*t*z*...(da sollen Fänge bis 10kg möglich sein!)|rolleyes


Wo gibts denn sowas? |supergri 

Anbei: Meine größten Forellen der Sorten Bachforelle, Seeforelle und Regenbogenforelle waren alle zwischen 40 und 50cm.


----------



## OmG (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

ne 49er lachsforelle...gewicht weiß ich net mehr


----------



## WerderFan-259 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

hab meine größte mit 7,2kg im Fiskepark in Dänemark gefangen!
Aber ehrlich gesagt, die Forelle schmeckt dann nicht mehr so gut. 1,5-3kg sind meistens die besten


----------



## Angler-Luke (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

aha boah da kann ich ja nich mithalten mit meinen kleinen Refos ......

naja aber echt#r#r#ran die, die Monster rausholen


----------



## pike1984 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Meine schönste Bachforelle war 53cm lang und 1515g schwer. Gefangen auf Spinner. 
Mann! Hätt ich gern wieder ein Forellengewässer|rolleyes.


----------



## Makreli (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Regenbogenforelle 45cm und 840gr


----------



## nordman (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

seeforelle, 87cm, gefangen dieses jahr in der vorma in suednorwegen.:vik:


----------



## Markus_NRW (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

56cm Regenbogenforelle mit 4,9 kg gefangen im Forellenpuff und eine Meerforelle an der Sieg von 67 cm (gewicht da rücksetzen nicht bekannt )


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Meine größte Forelle, war eine Refo mit 22 Pfund welche ich in Irland im Puff verhaften konnte...natürlich stilgerecht mit der Fliegenrute gefangen und wieder zurückgesetzt. Bild hängt da im Laden wer es sehen will, hehe.
Und dieses Jahr bisher eine mit 12 Pfund natürlich auch mit der Fliegenrute


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



Markus_NRW schrieb:


> 56cm Regenbogenforelle mit 4,9 kg gefangen im Forellenpuff und eine Meerforelle an der Sieg von 67 cm (gewicht da rücksetzen nicht bekannt )


 
Hallo,
da ich jeden Tag mit Forellen aller Grössen live zu tun habe, möchte ich fragen, ob Du ein Foto von der 56cm langen und fast 10 Pfd. schweren Forelle hast?
Sie ist entweder extrem überernährt, rekordverdächtig #6 oder hast du Dich vielleicht vertippt?#c 
So eine schwere 56er hab ich noch nie gesehen, ein Foto wäre echt nett.
Hier eine 65er mit 3,5kg:m
Und die ist ziemlich wohlgenährt.
Meine grösste Forelle nenne ich hier nicht.Da wir eine Fischzuchtanlage und einen Angelteich mit Großforellen bis über 90 cm und 10Kg betreiben, habe ich natürlich ganz andere Möglichkeiten als die meisten Angler hier.:g |rolleyes 
Meine Forellen sind hier daher ausserhalb der Wertung.:g:m |supergri 
Gratulation zu Euren Fängen.Es ist nicht so ganz einfach, die dicken Forellen zu fangen.#6 #6  
Lieben Gruß und noch viel Glück in dieser Saison
Uwe


----------



## Living Dead (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



nordman schrieb:


> seeforelle, 87cm, gefangen dieses jahr in der vorma in suednorwegen.:vik:



Ein Traum. Gibts davon Bilder ? = )


----------



## nordman (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

ja gibts, hier:

http://img162.*ih.us/img162/6448/sj5xv8.jpg

btw: nur einer von 3 persønlichen rekordfischen aus dem letzten halben jahr, beim hecht (113cm) und bei der quappe (82cm) hats auch kræftig gerappelt.


----------



## ajaekel (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Hallo,

muss meinen Beitrag von neulich in diesem Thread korrigieren 
Die größte gefangene Bachforelle ist seit gestern 68cm. Übrigens nicht ausm Forellenpuff, sondern ne wilde ausm Bach mit knallrotem Fleisch...

Hier noch der Link zu den Bildern und dem Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1570116&postcount=553


Gruß,
Achim


----------



## jake (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

wasn schöner fisch respekt auch der von nordman is hammer


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

meine war eine bafo im main beim stippen, hat auf 2 Maden gebissen, war halt im herbst auf rotaugen!!! die hatte nach 35 minuten drill am 12er vorfach dann 59cm und bissl über 4 pfd, einfach geil!!!!!


----------



## otterfisch (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

@ nordman und ajaekel: Absolute Traumfische! Sehr Geil! Respekt!!! Petri!
Achim kannst Du das lustige Video evtl. online stellen?

-

zum Thema:
bin auch durch Uwes Herrhausener Anlage verwöhnt, Fisch nicht gewogen aber so 80 cm und 5 kg dürften das gewesen sein...
Im Wildwasser ne 65er MeFo in Norwegen, auch nicht gewogen.

-


----------



## ajaekel (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Hallo,
klar kann ich das Video posten....

http://www.videotube.de/watch/33929http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1360295

Gruß, Achim


----------



## otterfisch (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Hehe, sehr schön.
Einsatz pur!

-


----------



## schaumburg4 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

meine größte war 54cm (Bachforelle)nur 1,54kg,.... meine größte Refo war nur 40cm aber ist schon lange her,...
Gruß schauumburg


----------



## Angler-Luke (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

schockt ja auf jeden fall lustig


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Meine größte (ne Regen) war so irgendow um die 50cm rum, meine größte Bach hatte 45cm...! Bin aber auch nicht so der Forellenangler, geh eigentlich nur mal, wenn Omi, meine Eltern oder die Nachbarn mal eine für die Pfanne wolln, ansonsten intressieren mich diese Fische nicht wirklich...!


----------



## Angler-Luke (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

naja bei einem nicht forellen angler, eigentlich ganz cool


----------



## Rocky Coast (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Meine größte Refo hatte knapp 6 Pfund und kam aus einem Forellenpuff.
Über meine größte Bafo habe ich mich, obwohl viel kleiner als die 
Refo, noch mehr gefreut:Fing ich 2004 in nahrungsarmen kleinen Fluß auf Grund gelegten Tauwurm. Die Rotgetupfte war 45 cm. lang und wog 1070 gr. Der Drill war vom Allerfeinsten,hatte mit Aal gerechnet und mich nach dem Anschlag im ersten Moment gefragt, ob die Schlange gedopt wäre.


----------



## Angler-Luke (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

aha
gibts eigentlich auch forellen über 10-15 kg????

ich kenn mich da net aus in der größe ;-)


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Ja, in den sog. "Forellenpuffs" gibts schon auch mal Refos mit (zum Teil weit) über 20 Pfd...!!!


----------



## Angler-Luke (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Ja, in den sog. "Forellenpuffs" gibts schon auch mal Refos mit (zum Teil weit) über 20 Pfd...!!!



ui hätt ich nich gedacht!!!!!


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

In ner Angelzeitung waren mal Bilder von ner Regen aus nem Dänischen Puff, die hatte sogar fast 30 Pfd. auf die Waage gebracht...!!!


----------



## bennie (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

puffs halt

beeindruckender ind meer und seeforellen! das können auch gigantische fische werden.


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Stimmt auch wieder! Auch hier gibt es echte Granaten, welche mit so ner fettgefütterten "Puff-Forelle" echt nicht zu vergleichen sind und auch nicht verglichen werden dürfen!

Das ist dann pure Power, die da an der Rute wütet und schüttelt!!!


----------



## Steinadler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

aber geile fische gibtsauch in naturgewässern zb bei den bafos und nicht nur se-mefo im littel red river (usa) wurd ne 36pfund bafo gefangen 1992 das is ein fisch ^^und in der mur (österreich) wurde auch mal ne bafo von 31 pfund gefangen ................


----------



## bennie (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

nur kommen riesige seefos durch ihre nahrung häufiger vor würde ich sagen


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

Das war bisher meine grösste..


----------



## Angler-Luke (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie groß war eure größte Forelle??*

aha cool wie schwer denn????
Ach ja wisst ihr eigentlich wie viele Namen eine MeFo hat???

guck ma nach unten:


----------

